# New recording - any opinions ?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I put a new recording up on my website: its the one at the top - "Time Delayed". Its a pretty big MP3 (6.5Meg). I'd appreciate if anyone has any feedback on it:

http://derekbarlas.com/DerekMusic.html


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I listened to it and I liked it. They only critisism that I would give is that the length of time before the bass and guitar come in seems a little long - not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I listened to it and I liked it. They only critisism that I would give is that the length of time before the bass and guitar come in seems a little long - not that there is anything wrong with that.


Hamm Guitars, thanks for taking the time to listen. 

I agree with your statement above that the intro is too long and it takes too much time before the tune gets going. I had wanted to try and "chop off" the first 30 seconds or so, but I dont know this recording program well enough (Reaper - anyone?) to figure out how to remove the first 30 seconds of every track, and have the song begin there instead.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm a Reaper user but what I would do is save the file as a wav and then open it up in Audacity and trim the sections. If you don't know about Audacity, it's a free wav editing program available here: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ It's available for Mac, Windows and Linux.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Hamm Guitars, thanks for taking the time to listen.
> 
> I agree with your statement above that the intro is too long and it takes too much time before the tune gets going. I had wanted to try and "chop off" the first 30 seconds or so, but I dont know this recording program well enough (Reaper - anyone?) to figure out how to remove the first 30 seconds of every track, and have the song begin there instead.


You know,

after I listened to it a few times, the intro really doesn't seem that long anymore.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice and mellow...I like the slide guitar bit...I think the other lead guitar bits may need some adjusting...maybe lower one of the lead guitars so they match together a bit better and perhaps add some reverb on the double lead part.

I just started using reaper today...testing out the free trial...im liking it so far...Its going to make my recordings much better i think.

Just wondering how to mix down to mp3 using reaper though?...still not sure how thats done in the free trial or the the licensed version.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm guilty of long moody intros myself. I dig the indulgent build up. The ambiance is great and I like that pan-flute like synth in the beginning. Drum and bass line feel very Toto-like to me. The whole thing is pretty cool. Etherally experimental.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Vincent said:


> Just wondering how to mix down to mp3 using reaper though?...still not sure how thats done in the free trial or the the licensed version.


Look for the "Render" function. I think its on the first pull down on the left hand side. That will allow you to save to MP3 (or a bunch of other filetypes).


----------

